# Общедоступные форумы > Продается. >  Zoterhof щенки

## Lynx

17.01.2008 родились щенки от 
*о. Лютый Зотерхунд* (Marko v. Burg Tiersperg - Хонда с Кобрины)
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/...ee/485619.html
*м. Бара Зотерхоф* (Voice van Kleyn Hammer - Иша Зотерхунд)
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/...ee/510225.html

4 кобеля (2 зонарно-серых, 1 черно-подпалый, 1 черный) и 2 суки (зонарно-серая и черная)

Тел. +38(050)535-35-80

Бара Зотерхоф

----------


## Tatjana

Даш, просьба, ставь сразу ссылки на происхождение. :Ax:

----------


## Lynx

Добавила в первый пост.

----------


## Lynx

однопометники Буран и Бара
сдача раздела послушания в ПСС

----------


## Lynx

Есть свободный серый кобель в помете. Тел. +38-050-535-35-80

----------


## Lynx

*Bara Zoterhof* 
(Voice Kleyn Hammer - Isha Zoterhund)

----------


## Вера

Свободны два кобеля, из этого помёта, серый и чёрный.
+38097 309 60 60, +38050 100 47 07.

----------


## Вера

В этой теме буду знакомить не только с ожидаемыми помётами но и с собаками с моей приставочкой ЗОТЕРХОФ (раньше Зотерхунд)

*Ефим Зотерхоф*

----------


## Воеводская Елена

Очень приятный пёс!

----------


## Вера

> Очень приятный пёс!


Лен спасибочки
Я сама от него балдею, не могу глаз отвести, и по мозгам не дурак))), и почему таких собак я продаю во двор :0317:

----------


## Воеводская Елена

Точно, это самое обидное!!!

----------


## Вера



----------


## Вера

*Фери Зотерхоф*

----------


## Немка

Люблю чёрноподпалых!! Очень приятная сука))

----------


## Вера

> Люблю чёрноподпалых!! Очень приятная сука))


в жизни она ещё симпатичней   :Aa: 

http://www.dogroad.ru/OriginDogs/dog_Zoter.php


И о самой собаке легенде, и почему мы носим именно это имя *ЗОТЕР*

----------


## Вера

*Внимание спортсменам!*
*Родились щенки 07.05.2010 г.*
*Отец* Harry vom Schollenbrecher (Верный-правнук Нины Додо) Kkl-1, a-normal
http://zoter.org.ua/dogs/harro.html

*Мать* Рысь Зотерхунд (a-normal)
http://zoter.org.ua/dogs/ris_zoterhund.html
в помёте 5 кобелей (4 ч/п, 1 чёрный) 1 сука чёрная
zapava@ukr.net

----------


## Вера

Рысь Зотерхунд
http://rutube.ru/tracks/3250775.html...9fed8b029a6c56

----------


## Lynx

Телевизионный проект DOG-CHANNEL.TV выпустил программу о Международных соревнованиях собак-спасателей 7-9 мая 2010 и о Кинологическом Центре МЧС г. Ромны.

[big]http://dog-channel.tv[/big]

14 выпуск

----------


## Natusik

Даш, спасибо за ссылку. С интересом посмотрела  :Ax:

----------


## Lynx

Там и Зе в качестве телезвезды и а-ля собаки спасателя засветилась, ей поручили отвественный участок - запрыгивать в машину.  :Ag:

----------


## Вера

Ефим, возмужал.
Фотография Ольги Вартанян.
Результаты снимков Ефима логти-0, тбс-"а" . С чем и поздравляю и себя и владельцев. :As:

----------


## Вера

Сделали проверку нашим молодым собакам
Kurt Zoterhof (вл. Куничик А.) HD бедра А/А, ED локти А/А
Kyara Zoterhof (вл. Божко О.) HD бедра А/В, ED локти А/А

----------


## Вера

*У нас родились щенки.*
Все новости на нашем сайте.
http://zoter.org.ua/pupies.html

----------


## Вера

Родился один чепрачный кобель
м. Ферина http://zoter.org.ua/dogs/ferina.html
о. Курт Зотерхоф http://zoter.org.ua/dogs/kurt_zoterhof.html

----------


## Вера

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbnGQkcPf4U
Кьяра Зотерхоф в тренинге

----------


## Вера

```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1cF962jArA
```

Нендис Зотерхоф
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1cF962jArA

----------


## Вера

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foHsEsFY-Ag

Кьяра защита

----------


## Вера

15.02.2010 родились щенки Р-Зотерхоф
http://zoter.org.ua/pupies.html

----------


## Вера

> 15.02.2010 родились щенки Р-Зотерхоф
> http://zoter.org.ua/pupies.html



Ратибор Зотерхоф 45 дней)))

----------


## Вера

Россава Зотерхоф.
расставаться с Россавой у нас не спешат)))) её продажа возможна только в спортивные руки......или в питомник для разведения.

----------


## Вера

> 


http://zoter.org.ua/pupies.html

----------


## Вера

плем. завод ЗОТЕРХОФ предлагает вашему вниманию щенков н.о. рабочего разведения
от нашей базовой суки Иши Зотерхунд
http://zoter.org.ua/dogs/isha_zoterhund.html
IPO-1, Kkl-1, собака спасатель ЛЕС-класс А, собака спасатель ТЕХНОГЕН- класс Б

отец Курт Зотерхоф
http://zoter.org.ua/dogs/kurt_zoterhof.html
Kkl-1, HD-A ED-O, собака спасатель по следовой работе класс А


Д.Р 19.07.2012 2 коб (ч/п) 5 сук (темно-зонарные)

zapava@ukr.net
+38050 535 35 80
+38097 309 60 60

vegeraanna@mail.ru
095 307 15 69
097 531 25 84

----------


## Вера

Совместный проект п-ка " *из Злобного Наследия Чабанов*" и "*Зотерхоф*"
Предлагаем щенков н.о 5 сук (3 ч\п, 2 зонарные) 3 кобеля (1ч\п, 2 зонарных)
щенкам сегодня 41 день
о.Курт Зотерхоф http://zoter.org.ua/dogs/kurt_zoterhof.html
м. Атака из Злобного Наследия Чабанов (дочь Явира Талька Марда и Бриджет Штайнфлюз)
http://zoter.org.ua/all_pages/wgsd/b...teinfluss.html
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-detai...om-Talka-Marda

контакты
zapava@ukr.net
+38067 904 94 64
+38050 535 35 80
+38097 309 60 60

----------

